# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  máy laser bị lỗi kích thước file

## quocquan

chào các bạn cho mình hỏi mình thiết kế file bên corel ví dụ: mình thiết kế cái khung 4cmx6cm khi send qua phần mềm lasercad v7.65  khi cắt ra kích thước nó thay đổi còn 2.5cmx4.5cm . các bạn cho mình hỏi máy mình bị gì ? khắc phục thế nào ? cám ơn .

----------


## nnk

99.99% do cài đặt sai thông số bo mạch, máy đã sử dụng trước giờ bình thường nay mới bị hay là sao vậy ?

----------


## quocquan

trước giờ máy mình xài bình thường mình mới bị 2 ngày nay ah . bạn nào biết cài đặt lại thông số trên phần mềm lasercad chỉ mình với ? mình xài bộ điều khiển AWC 708C

----------


## nnk

> trước giờ máy mình xài bình thường mình mới bị 2 ngày nay ah . bạn nào biết cài đặt lại thông số trên phần mềm lasercad chỉ mình với ? mình xài bộ điều khiển AWC 708C


trước giờ bình thường nay bị thì check lại vầy cho chắc ăn, vẽ 1 hình vuông tầm 100x100mm trực tiếp trong láercad rồi cho máy cắt ra coi có đúng kích thước không, nếu đúng thì vấn đề nằm ở chỗ import file corel vô bị lỗi, nếu vẫn sai thì vấn đề nằm ở bo mạch hoặc driver, bạn có đảm bảo chắc là khôgn ai táy máy tay châ đụng vô máy chứ ?

----------


## quocquan

> trước giờ bình thường nay bị thì check lại vầy cho chắc ăn, vẽ 1 hình vuông tầm 100x100mm trực tiếp trong láercad rồi cho máy cắt ra coi có đúng kích thước không, nếu đúng thì vấn đề nằm ở chỗ import file corel vô bị lỗi, nếu vẫn sai thì vấn đề nằm ở bo mạch hoặc driver, bạn có đảm bảo chắc là khôgn ai táy máy tay châ đụng vô máy chứ ?


ok de mình thử xem cám ơn bạn

----------


## quocquan

minh thử lại rồi vẫn bị như vậy ah ? từ thiết kế , đơn vị đo , xuất file điều đúng nhưng cắt ra kích thước vẫn bị sai : vd: kích thước file thiết kế 40mmx60mm cắt ra còn 25mmx45mm ah . mong mọi người giúp đỡ thank.

----------


## quocquan

> trước giờ bình thường nay bị thì check lại vầy cho chắc ăn, vẽ 1 hình vuông tầm 100x100mm trực tiếp trong láercad rồi cho máy cắt ra coi có đúng kích thước không, nếu đúng thì vấn đề nằm ở chỗ import file corel vô bị lỗi, nếu vẫn sai thì vấn đề nằm ở bo mạch hoặc driver, bạn có đảm bảo chắc là khôgn ai táy máy tay châ đụng vô máy chứ ?


mình thử lại rồi vẫn bị như vậy ah. mình thiết kế file 40mmx60mm các bước xuất file , đơn vị điều đúng cắt ra vẫn vậy ah , mong mọi người giúp đỡ

----------


## dungtb

bác cắt thử kích thước 100x100 xem được bao,nhiêu ? nếu tỉ lệ vẫn như hình 40x60 thì chỉnh lại trong bộ awc là được

----------


## quocquan

> bác cắt thử kích thước 100x100 xem được bao,nhiêu ? nếu tỉ lệ vẫn như hình 40x60 thì chỉnh lại trong bộ awc là được


mình thử lại rồi cũng như vậy ah bạn dungtb , bạn cho mình hỏi trong bộ AWC  ở mục system settíng - manufacturer parameter khi chỉnh xong save lại nó hỏi password mình k biết pas là gì? bạn chỉ giúp mình nhé thank bạn nhiều lắm.

----------


## nnk

> mình thử lại rồi cũng như vậy ah bạn dungtb , bạn cho mình hỏi trong bộ AWC  ở mục system settíng - manufacturer parameter khi chỉnh xong save lại nó hỏi password mình k biết pas là gì? bạn chỉ giúp mình nhé thank bạn nhiều lắm.


608 nhe
này thì là mà 10 ký tự

----------


## quocquan

> 608 nhe
> này thì là mà 10 ký tự


pas 608? Bạn nói này thì là 10 ký tự là gì bạn mình k hiểu? Thank bạn nhiều

----------


## nnk

đúng rồi, nó hỏi thì nhập 608
còn 10 ký tự thì 4rum không cho còm dưới 10 ký tự nên nhét nó vô cho đủ

----------


## quocquan

> đúng rồi, nó hỏi thì nhập 608
> còn 10 ký tự thì 4rum không cho còm dưới 10 ký tự nên nhét nó vô cho đủ


bạn ơi cho mình hỏi mình chỉnh kích thước test thử đo đúng thước nhưng nó lại báo beyond size ( vượt quá kích thước cho phép)  bạn giúp mình với thank

----------


## vopminh

> bạn ơi cho mình hỏi mình chỉnh kích thước test thử đo đúng thước nhưng nó lại báo beyond size ( vượt quá kích thước cho phép)  bạn giúp mình với thank


Kích thước khổ làm việc trên máy tính với kiwsch thước bác set vào bộ Awc có giống nhau ko? Hoặc file thiết kế của bác có chi tiết nằm ngoài khổ, bác xóa chi tiết nằm ngoài khổ đi, nhiều khi chỉ là dấu chấm nhìn ko thấy or vẽ lại ch chắc rồi load lại

----------


## quocquan

> Kích thước khổ làm việc trên máy tính với kiwsch thước bác set vào bộ Awc có giống nhau ko? Hoặc file thiết kế của bác có chi tiết nằm ngoài khổ, bác xóa chi tiết nằm ngoài khổ đi, nhiều khi chỉ là dấu chấm nhìn ko thấy or vẽ lại ch chắc rồi load lại


cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều mình chỉnh được rồi . nhưng khi cắt thì ok nhưng khi khắc chữ nó không khắc theo hết đường đi của chữ mà nó khắc theo từng chữ . vi dụ :ABC  thay vì lúc trước nó khắc theo trục x ( khắc ABC rồi dịch xuống khắc tiếp , giờ nó khắc theo từng chữ A  hết mới đến chữ B tiếp theo nó khắc chữ C) .chỉnh thế nào các bạn.thank nhiều

----------


## vopminh

Cái vụ này em e bác phải kiếm tài liệu đọc hết đi ạ, trong phần mềm lasercad có đầy đủ chức năng chọn lựa phương án thi công cái nào trước cái nào sau học ưu tiên các kiểu ạ, em thì ko nhớ mỗi lần cần thì mò hoặc giở manual ra đọc ạ.

----------


## quocquan

> Cái vụ này em e bác phải kiếm tài liệu đọc hết đi ạ, trong phần mềm lasercad có đầy đủ chức năng chọn lựa phương án thi công cái nào trước cái nào sau học ưu tiên các kiểu ạ, em thì ko nhớ mỗi lần cần thì mò hoặc giở manual ra đọc ạ.


thank bác em tìm được rồi . cám ơn bác nhiều

----------

